
Show HN: Flatfile – a drop-in CSV / XLS importer for web apps - dboskovic
https://flatfile.io
======
dboskovic
Hi HN! I'm one of the creators of Flatfile. At the core, it's a simple drop-
in, browser-based component (React) that focuses on making the process of
uploading CSV / XLS files into any web app nearly effortless. Has a column
matching and error resolution experience, and a backend dashboard for
supporting customers through import issues.

You can basically just drop this into your app, and with a little
configuration get 100% valid and structured JSON data instead of messy,
weirdly encoded, and difficult to parse CSV and XLS files.

This is my first time posting a Show HN - But don't go easy. I'd love to hear
your thoughts / answer any questions! I wrote a blog post yesterday about my
experience launching this as a side project the last couple years
[https://medium.com/flatfile-io/flatfile-io-the-new-
standard-...](https://medium.com/flatfile-io/flatfile-io-the-new-standard-for-
data-import-5d00b6fada85)

Also, there's a developer playground + some docs here:
[https://flatfile.io/developers](https://flatfile.io/developers)

~~~
thedangler
Next step, make it so that the data can be seen on the website with another
widget. I work with some do it yourself web building tools and some of them do
not support tabular data. This would fit perfectly if it let you show the data
as well.

cool product.

~~~
dboskovic
Thanks! Yeah, we pitch and expect another system to catch. I would probably
think of something like
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/tableify](https://www.npmjs.com/package/tableify)
for converting the output into a table

------
gitgud
This is a great example of a successful landing page.

I like that there was no cliche "pricing" menu item, which is on every cookie
cutter SAAS website and is kind of a turn off.

They instead go through the sales pitch, listing all the features and examples
and have the pricing at the end, which I prefer.

~~~
horstmeyer
What? There is a pricing link at the top. And why would you prefer to have
information hidden from you until someone else chooses to show it to you?
Maybe a product is prohibitively expensive? I personally like to be able to
view the pricing before I bother going through the sales pitch.

~~~
gitgud
It seems on mobile, there's no pricing menu item at the top.

I don't think they are trying to hide it, a landing page is basically a sales
pitch. And I like to know the features and service I'm looking at _before_
they ask for money from me.

Having the Pricing menu item at the top of a landing page that you have never
seen, is like; _" ignore the stuff below, just pay us!"_ which is a bit
insulting to me.

------
Scullwm
Nice tool David! Your UI is great!

~~~
dboskovic
Thanks man! Lots of love went into it.

